# A thank you & an apology



## NB3K (Aug 25, 2011)

To all who replied on the thread entitled: Help!

First of all, I want to let everyone know that I am sorry for my attitude that I displayed on the thread. The attitude that I displayed was an attitude that was nothing but fleshly. The comment that I made 



> I thought to Puritans election was the gospel, but it seems that it's just another "doctrine" that is really nothing too important to know.



was absolutely uncalled for and out of line. I hope you forgive me for my bad temper and ungraceful conduct. 

Secondly: THANK YOU!!!

I am so grateful for the instruction and guidance that was presented on that thread. I have learned more about the situation and if I would have done what was asked of me, it would have fallen on my pastor and he would most likely have been dismissed from the Church of his duties as asst. pastor and no longer would have a voice in the church.

And not just that, but I know within myself that I am not mature enough at this time to handle such tasks. I need to grow more in the grace of God before I can do anything in the service of God. 

Please keep this brother in prayer. I always have a habit of being a fool. 

God Bless,


Jason M. Griffin Sr.


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 25, 2011)

> I always have a habit of being a fool.


 Except for this post! Very encouraging, brother.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 25, 2011)

Be Encouraged Jason.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 25, 2011)

Well said.


----------



## Rufus (Aug 25, 2011)

Wayne said:


> Well said.


 Yes.


----------



## nicnap (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you for this post, Jason. I concur with those who have spoken before me.


----------



## Zach (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your heart brother. Looking forward to growing right alongside you. Praying for you, neighbor to the north and east.


----------



## TimV (Aug 25, 2011)

You're a good man, Jason.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm praising God, Jason. As I said in another thread, I am always encouraged to see a brother grow in grace.


----------



## timmopussycat (Aug 25, 2011)

VictorBravo said:


> I'm praising God, Jason. As I said in another thread, I am always encouraged to see a brother grow in grace.



Double ditto!


----------



## Jack K (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought your question was a good one and the discussion was profitable. I'm glad the forum was useful. One of the reasons it exists, right?


----------



## dudley (Aug 26, 2011)

Very well said brother!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you for your example here.


----------



## JennyG (Aug 26, 2011)

May we all show the same grace to each other


----------

